# Brittany Ferries Club Voyage (Spain) - Associate Members?



## Ian_n_Suzy

Brittany Ferries Club Voyage (Spain)

We are looking at making a booking for next year and I have tried all the permutations of discounts (members guests, joining ourselves, associate membership etc).

If we were to join, then the initial joining fee makes the first year a false economy for us, as we couldn't be certain of booking again next year.

The only way of us saving more than just using another members code as a guest or booking thru the CCC (10%) would be to join as an associate for £60 which would give a 30% discount (I think).

Is there any benefit to an existing member in adding someone as an associate, as in do they get rewarded / perks from it? As I really could do with trying to get some savings on the crossing if there is any way around it


----------



## vicdicdoc

How many times will you use it to go to Spain & back . . . I just bit the bullet and booked a single one way from Plymouth to Santander + cabin in Oct . . It works out around £120 more than driving Calais to Spain but the plus side is no stress or days of driving.
6.5m van inc rear bike rack & insurance for 2 adults was £440.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi Vic,

The total for the crossings I have looked at is £1200 (no alternative, School Time). The cabins and kennels aren't eligible for the discount only the crossing part which was circa £1000 which would be eligible for the discount.

Thus the options are standard 10% via guest or CCC = £100 discount
or a member would get 30% = £300 discount.

I have no way of knowing how many times I would use it, quite possibly only once. Certainly a max of only once per year. But as per my OP, it would be a slight false economy if I had to join fully, but if there was a way I could get an Associate Membership it would be a saving of over £200. 

Hence I was hoping there was some sort of reward benefit for introducing an Associate Membership.


----------



## wug

AFAIK there's no benefit to the full member - an associate would usually be a family member, relative, or close friend who was going to travel on their own rather than with the full member.

With full membership it looks like you would make some saving even in the first year, plus £7.95 breakfast allowance (not on Economie) and 10% off meals. And, if you get some friends to use your friends & family discount you get a voucher for £10 for each booking up to £150.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

> AFAIK there's no benefit to the full member - an associate would usually be a family member, relative, or close friend who was going to travel on their own rather than with the full member.
> 
> With full membership it looks like you would make some saving even in the first year, plus £7.95 breakfast allowance (not on Economie) and 10% off meals. And, if you get some friends to use your friends & family discount you get a voucher for £10 for each booking up to £150.


Hi Wug,

There is saving compared to using no discount, but seeing as the 10% discount is readily available (I can use CCC or I have at least one owners club code that works for the 10% DISCOUNT) - thus I would only get a 20% net saving which is a slight false economy if my maths is right.

Thanks for clarifying the situation re the referral, that kind of puts paid to that plan.

Completely testing the water as we may not even book, but I wonder if it would be worth 2 of us getting together on here, and joining (full and associate) and splitting the cost (£270) to both get the 30% discount - Any takers?


----------



## Penquin

Having had my fingers burned seriously by BF Club Voyage due to my sharing the number there is no way that I would wish to be involved in anything that MIGHT be considered an attempt to give favour by twisting the terms of the scheme......

Suspension of the membership is the first action that they take and it can take a very long time to sort it out afterwards, meanwhile no changes or new bookings can be made using that number.......

I am afraid this is one time when I would say that you have to simply bite the bullet and join as the full member and then see if family members or friends wish to take advantage of your membership, there is no benefit to the full member of having an associate and it may count against you as if the associate gives out the number it could rapidly block the account without your own friends or family being able to use it.....

Sorry, it this sounds negative and awkward but they are keeping a very tight eye on this forum (MHF) as it appears to rank highly in the number booking with BF using the Club Voyage scheme and according to the contact I have had with their administration there have been a number of people suspended like us........

If you use something like SAGA or the C&CC or the CC you can get a 10% discount - the same as friends and family get using the Club Voyage scheme, but if you want a larger discount (up to 30%) then join yourself as the full member.

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

I've just spoken to Customer Services about making a booking (they were mega helpful by the way, suitably impressed) and there was no concern showed at all regarding "clubbing in with friends" as to effectively share the cost of joining.

I would say advertising to get people to use your code is a completely different thing, to joining with a friend to split the membership costs.


----------



## wug

Yes, I think it's the advertising, which is mentioned in the T&C's. It's when you post saying something like "If you want to use our code XXXX then feel free to do so." Sending a PM should be OK.

If customer service says your plan is OK then go ahead. Someone on here had the same plan. May be worth contacting them: Associate Member

PS - don't forget the meal savings which I don't think Friends & Family get.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

> Yes, I think it's the advertising, which is mentioned in the T&C's. It's when you post saying something like "If you want to use our code XXXX then feel free to do so." Sending a PM should be OK.
> 
> If customer service says your plan is OK then go ahead. Someone on here had the same plan. May be worth contacting them: Associate Member
> 
> PS - don't forget the meal savings which I don't think Friends & Family get.


Hi,

Thanks for that link.

According to the representative I spoke to, the associate member gets the same benefits (i.e the £7.90 off breakfast per person, etc).


----------



## adgy

OK guys

Ive just joined the Spain scheme and am about to use it on the way back from Santander in five weeks or so.

If you can pm me and explain how the system works and what I need to do, I am prepared to let 5 of my codes to go to MHF members.

Cheers


----------



## Penquin

When you try to book a ferry at about the third page it asks whether you are a Club Voyage member or have a CV number...

You enter the code there and it then applies the appropriate discounts for the Full member if that is you, as a Full Member you get benefits that guests do not - e.g £7.90 per person in your party for breakfast and 10% of all meals in the restaurant.

You can also get a free cabin on day-time crossings from memory.

Guests only get a 10% reduction on booking and entering that number.

The limit has been changed this year to a maximum of 15 guest discounts.

The discount for the full member is up to 30% on the normal price and each time someone uses your code to book you are credited with £10 towards your next booking - but only up to £150 per year.

I am happy to explain in more detail if you need it - the system works, we use BF about 4 times per year and have family visiting us - in at least 3 different parties....

Dave


----------

